# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 9 لسنة 5  قضائية  المحكمة العليا "دستورية"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب**المحكمة العليا* 
*بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة 6 من نوفمبر سنة 1976 .*
*برئاسةالسيد المستشار /بدوى ابراهيم حمودة             رئيس المحكمة* 
*وحضورالسادة المستشارين : محمد عبدالوهاب خليل وعمر حافظ شريف ومحمد بهجت محمود عتيبة نواب رئيس المحكمة وعلى احمد كامل وأبو بكر محمد عطية ومحمد فهمى حسن عشرى .أعضاء*
*وحضورالسيد المستشار / محمد كمال محفوظ                          مفوض الدولة*
*وحضورالسيد / سيد عبد البارى ابراهيم                                 أمين السر*
*أصدرت الحكم الآتى**فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة العليا برقم 9 لسنة 5 قضائية " دستورية "*

*الوقائع**          أقام ابراهيم عبدالحميد سليم الدعويين رقم 1292 ورقم 4052 لسنة 1969 مدنى كلى الإسكندرية ضد الهيئة العامة للتأمينات الاجتماعية ، طالباً الحكم فيها ببراءة ذمته ، فى الدعوى الأولى من مبلغ 2232 جنيه 322 مليم وفى الدعوى الثانية من مبلغ 9353 جنيه و027 مليم ، قيمة فروق اشتراكات تأمينات اجتماعية وغرامة تأخير . استناداً إلى أن أساس مطالبة الهيئة العامة للتأمينات الاجتماعية له بالمبالغ التى يطلب براءة ذمته منها ، هو اعتبارها إياه مقاولاً فى عقدين مبرمين بينه وبين شركة النيل للحاصلات الزراعية ، فى نوفمبر سنة 1966 وأكتوبر سنة 1967 ، للقيام بعمليات تجهيز الفول السودانى للتصدير ، بتقشيره وفرزه وتدريجه ، مما يخضعه لأحكام قرار وزير العمل رقم 79 لسنة 1967 الذى يحدد قيمة اشتراك التأمينات الاجتماعية عن العاملين فى المقاولات على أساس نسبة من قيمة كل عملية مقاولة ، بينما هو فى المفهوم الصحيح لأحكام هذين العقدين ، ليس مقاولاً ، لأنه يقوم بعملية صناعية ، يستوى فيها مع أصحاب مطاحن الغلال ومضارب الأرز ، الذين يحدد اشتراكهم فى التأمينات الاجتماعية ، على أساس الواقع الفعلى لأجور العاملين لديهم ، ولم تقره محكمة الإسكندرية الابتدائية فى تكييفه لطبيعة عقدية مع شركة النيل للحاصلات الزراعية، وقضت باعتبارهما عقدى مقاولة طبقاً للمادتين 646 من القانون المدنى ، ولهذا دفع أمامها بجلسة 18/11/1973 بعدم دستورية قرارى وزير العمل رقم 79 لسنة 1967 ، ورقم 66 لسنة 1969 . وحكمت المحكمة بجلسة 20 من يناير سنة 1974 بوقف الفصل فى الدعوى ، حتى تفصل المحكمة العليا فى الدفع بعدم دستورية القرارين المشار إليهما وحددت لرفع الدعوى بذلك موعداً غايته آخر أبريل سنة 1974 .*

*          وبعريضة أودعت قلم كتاب المحكمة العليا بتاريخ 24 من ابريل سنة 1974 ، أقام المدعى هذه الدعوى ، طالباً قبول الطعن شكلاً وفى الموضوع بعدم دستورية القرار الوزارى الصادر من وزير العمل رقم 79 لسنة 1967 وما تلاه من قرارات أخرى صادرة من وزير العمل فى خصوص الإجراءات الخاصة بالتأمين على عمال المقاولات .*

*          ودفعت الحكومة فى مذكرة أودعتها بالرد على المدعى أصلياً بعدم اختصاص المحكمة بنظر الدعوى ، واحتياطياً طلبت رفض الدعوى ومصادرة الكفالة وأرفقت بهذه المذكرة رد هيئة التأمينات الاجتماعية على الدعوى ، الذى تنتهى أيضاً إلى طلب رفضها .*

*          وقدمت هيئة مفوضى الدولة تقريراً انتهت فيه أولاً : إلى طلب رفض الدفع بعدم اختصاص المحكمة وباختصاصها بنظرها ، وثانياً : بعدم قبول الدعوى فيما يتعلق بالطعن فى قرارى وزير العمل رقم 97 لسنة 1967 ، ورقم 9 لسنة 1969 وبقبولها فيما عدا ذلك ، وبرفضها موضوعاً مع مصادرة الكفالة وإلزام المدعى المصروفات .*

*          وقد نظرت المحكمة الدعوى بجلسة 3 من يوليه سنة 1976 وأرجأت النطق بالحكم إلى بجلسة اليوم .*

*المحكمة**          بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات ، وبعد المداولة .*

*          من حيث إن المدعى دفع أمام محكمة الإسكندرية الابتدائية فى الدعويين 1292 لسنة 1969 ، 4052 لسنة 1969 مدنى كلى الإسكندرية ، بعدم دستورية قرارى وزير العمل رقم 79 لسنة 1967 ، ورقم 66 لسنة 1969 ،للأسباب التى أبداها ، فحكمت المحكمة بوقف الفصل فى الدعويين ، حتى تفصل المحكمة العليا فى دستورية هذين القرارين وحددت لرفع الدعوى بذلك موعداً غايته آخر أبريل سنة 1974 . وقد أقام المدعى هذه الدعوى خلال الأجل الذى حدد له ، بصحيفة تضمنت فى صلبها ، طعناُ فى القرارين السابقين وكذلك فى القرارين رقم 97 لسنة 1967 ، ورقم 9 لسنة 1969  ، ثم انتهت إلى تعميم الطعن بعدم الدستورية بحيث يتناول قرار وزير العمل رقم 79 لسنة 1967 وما تلاه من قرارات أخرى صادرة منه بشأن الإجراءات الخاصة بالتأمين على عمال المقاولات .*

*          ومن حيث إن المدعى يستند فى دعواه إلى الأوجه الآتية :*
*أولاً  : أن قرار وزير العمل رقم 79 لسنة 1967 إذ حدد نسبة معينة من قيمة كل مقاولة ، يؤديها رب العمل كاشتراكات جزافية للتأمينات الاجتماعية ، فإنه يكون قد خرج على القاعدة الأصولية التى تضمنتها المادتان 12 ، 15 من قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية رقم 63 لسنة 1964 ، والتى تقضى بأن تكون اشتراكات التأمينات الاجتماعية على أساس الأجور الفعلية للعاملين بكل منشأة . ( ولا يقدح فى ذك ما جاء فى المادة 12 من هذا القانون من تخويل وزير العمل بقرار يصدره بناء على اقتراح مجلس إدارة هيئة التأمينات ، أن يحدد طريقة حساب الأجر فى حالات معينة ، ذلك أن هذا التفويض مقيد بالأساس المفهوم من المادتين 12 ، 15 المشار إليهما ، وهو أن يكون الاشتراك مقدراً على الأجر الفعلى للعاملين ) وفضلاً عن ذلك فإن القرار رقم 79 لسنة 1967 إذ أورد على سبيل الحصر المقاولات التى تحدد اشتراكات التأمينات الاجتماعية فيها بنسبة من قيمة كل منها ، فإن القرار الذى صدر بعد ذلك برقم 97 لسنة 1967 بتشكيل لجنة فنية دائمة لتحديد نسب العمالة فى عمليات المقاولات والقرارين رقم 9 ورقم 66 لسنة 1969 اللذين أضافا عمليات مقاولة أخرى للقرار 79 لسنة 1967 ومنها المقاولات الخاصة بأوجه النشاط التى تقوم بالتصنيع فى محل العمل ، تكون كلها قرارات غير دستورية .*

*ثانياً : أن تحديد قرار وزير العمل رقم 79 لسنة 1967 وما تلاه من قرارات أخرى ، قيمة العمالة فى كل مقاولة – التى تحسب على أساسها الاشتراكات – بنسبة معينة من قيمتها الإجمالية ، دون التزام تحديدها على أساس القيمة الفعلية لها ، بمراعاة الإنتاج ، ينطوى على خروج على حكم المادة 23 من الدستور التى تنص على ضرورة ربط الأجر بالإنتاج .*

*ثالثاً : أن ما تضمنته القرارات المطعون فى دستوريتها من إلزام رب العمل فى المقاولات ، بدفع اشتراكات للتأمينات الاجتماعية على أساس تقدير قيمة العمالة ، التى تحسب وفقاً لها هذه الاشتراكات ، بنسبة من القيمة الكلية للمقاولة ، لا على أساس القيمة الفعلية لأجور العاملين الفعليين ، أمر يتضمن فرض ضريبة بمقدار الفرق بين قيمة الاشتراكات محسوبة على الأساس الأول ، وقيمتها محسوبة على الأساس الثانى . وصدورها على هذا النحو بقرارات من وزير العمل ،يخالف المادتين 119 ، 120 من الدستور اللتين تشترطان لإنشاء الضرائب وجبايتها ، صدور قانون بذلك .*

*ومن حيث إن الحكومة دفعت بعدم اختصاص المحكمة بنظر الدعوى وبنت هذا الدفع على سببين أولهما : أن القرارات المطعون بعدم دستوريتها إذ صدرت استناداً إلى حكم المادة 12 من قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية رقم 63 لسنة 1964 التى تنص على أنه " يجوز لوزير العمل بقرار يصدره بناء على اقتراح مجلس إدارة الهيئة ، أن يحدد طريقة حساب الأجر فى حالات معينة ، كما يحدد الشروط والأوضاع التى تتبع فى تحصيل وأداء الاشتراكات والمبالغ المستحقة وفقاً للقانون " . هذه القرارات ، إنما تعتبر قرارات إدارية تنفيذية لازمة لتنفيذ القانون ، فهى لا ترقى لمرتبة التشريعات الفرعية ، ومن ثم تنحسر عنها ولاية المحكمة العليا فى مراقبة دستورية القوانين . والسبب الثانى : أن ما أثاره المدعى بشأن مخالفة القرارين 79 لسنة 1967 ، 66 لسنة 1969 لأحكام القانون رقم 63 لسنة 1964 لا يعدو أن يكون طعناً بعدم المشروعية وليس طعناً بعدم الدستورية ، مما يدخل فى ولاية المحكمة العليا . ورداً على موضوع الدعوى قالت الحكومة إن تفسير المدعى نصوص القرارين المطعون فيهما على أنها تتضمن فرض ضريبة على أصحاب العمل ، بمقولة أنها تحدد نسبة معينة من قيمة المقاولة يحسب على أساسها الاشتراكات التى يؤديها رب العمل للتأمينات الاجتماعية ، بما يجعل هذه الاشتراكات تزيد فى حقيقتها عن الاشتراكات الفعلية المحسوبة على أساس الأجور الحقيقية للعاملين – هذا القول فى تفسير تلك النصوص مردود بأن الضريبة هى فريضة مالية تستأديها الدولة من الأفراد لتحقيق منفعة عامة ، أما اشتراكات التأمينات فهى أقساط للتأمينات التى تتولى الهيئة نيابة عن صاحب العمل أداءها للعاملين أو أسرهم ، باعتبارها حقاً للعامل يلزم بأدائه صاحب العمل كأثر لعقد العمل .*

*أما القول بمخالفة القرارين 79 لسنة 1967 ، 66 لسنة 1969 لحكم المادة 23 من الدستور ، فيما أوجبته من أن يكون الأجر موائماً للإنتاج فهو مردود بأن كل ما استهدفه القراران المشار إليهما هو تحديد وعاء الاشتراك فى التأمينات الاجتماعية لصالح العاملين فى المقاولات ، وفقاً لمعيار منضبط ، مع الاستعانة فى ذلك بأهل الخبرة ، دون أن يعالجها بالتحديد أو التقدير ، أى عنصر من عناصر الأجور ، حتى ينظر فيما إذا كانت هذه الأجور موائمة لما بذل من طاقة وما تحقق من إنتاج أو متجاوزة لها .*
*رابعاً : أن الطعن بعدم دستورية قرار وزير العمل رقم 97 لسنة 1967 غير مقبول لرفعه إلى المحكمة العليا دون اتباع الأوضاع المقررة قانوناً . ذلك لأن هذا القرار لم يشمله الحكم الصادر بوقف الدعويين رقم 1292 ، ورقم 4052 لسنة 1969 مدنى كلى الإسكندرية .*

*عن الدفع بعدم اختصاص المحكمة بنظر الدعوى :*
*ومن حيث إن مبنى هذا الدفع أن اختصاص المحكمة العليا رهين بأن يكون الطعن بعدم الدستورية منصباً على تشريع ، ولما كانت قرارات وزير العمل المطعون فيها هى من القرارات الإدارية التنفيذية ، التى لا ترقى إلى مرتبة التشريعات ، فإن الطعن فيها تبعاً لذلك لا يدخل فى ولاية المحكمة العليا .*

*ومن حيث إن قرارات وزير العمل المطعون فيها والصادرة طبقاً للسلطة المخولة له بنص الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 12 من قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية رقم 63 لسنة 1964 التى أجازت " لوزير العمل بقرار يصدره بناء على اقتراح مجلس الإدارة أن يحدد طريقة حساب الأجر فى حالات معينة ، كما يحدد الشروط والأوضاع التى تتبع فى تحصيل وأداء الاشتراكات والمبالغ المستحقة وفقاً لهذا القانون " هذه القرارات بما تضمنته من أحكام عامة إنما تنظم طريقة حساب اشتراكات التأمينات الاجتماعية عن العاملين فى المقاولات ، فهى من اللوائح التنفيذية اللازمة لتنفيذ القانون  ولضبط وإحكام تطبيقه ، وقد أصدرها الوزير بمقتضى التفويض المخول له من الشارع وفقاً لأحكام المادة 144 من الدستور ومن ثم فهى من التشريعات الفرعية . وإذ كانت الرقابة القضائية على دستورية التشريعات ، التى  تتولاها المحكمة العليا ، طبقاً للمادة الرابعة من قانون إنشائها على ما استقر عليه قضاؤها ، تنبسط على كافة التشريعات على اختلاف أنواعها ومراتبها ، سواء أكانت تشريعات أصلية صادرة من السلطة التشريعية ، أو كانت تشريعات فرعية صادرة من السلطة التنفيذية فى حدود اختصاصها الدستورى ،ذلك أن مظنة الخروج على أحكام الدستور ، قائمة بالنسبة إليها جميعاً ، كما ان التشريعات الفرعية ، وإن لم تعتبر قوانين من حيث الشكل ، فإنها تعتبر كذلك من حيث الموضوع . ولو انحسرت ولاية المحكمة العليا عن رقابة التشريعات الفرعية ، لعاد أمرها كما كان إلى المحاكم ، تقضى فى الدفوع التى تقدم إليها بعدم دستوريتها بأحكام قد يناقض بعضها البعض الآخر ، مما يهدر الحكمة التى تغياها المشرع بإنشاء المحكمة العليا ، كى تحمل دون سواها رسالة الفصل فى دستورية القوانين .*

*ومن حيث إنه لكل ما تقدم يكون الدفع بعدم اختصاص المحكمة بنظر الدعوى على غير أساس سليم ، ومن ثم يتعين رفضه .*

*عن الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى بالنسبة لما عدا قرارى وزير العمل رقم 79 لسنة 1967 ، ورقم 66 لسنة 1969 :*
*من حيث أن مبنى هذا الدفع ، أنه وإن كانت عريضة الدعوى قد تضمنت فى صلبها طعناً فى دستورية قرارات وزير العمل أرقام 79 لسنة 1967 ، 97 لسنة 1967 ، 9 لسنة 1969 ، 66 لسنة 1969 إلا أنها انتهت إلى تعميم الطعن فى قرار وزير العمل رقم 79 لسنة 1967 وما تلاه من قرارات أخرى صادرة منه ، بشأن الإجراءات الخاصة بالتأمين على عمال المقاولات .*

*ومن حيث إن ولاية المحكمة ، فى نظر الدعاوى الدستورية والفصل فيها – على ما استقر عليه قضاؤها – لا تقوم إلا باتصالها بالدعوى اتصالاً مطابقاً للأوضاع المقررة قانوناً ، وفقاً لأحكام المادة الرابعة من قانون إنشائها رقم 81 لسنة 1969 ، والمادة الأولى من قانون الإجراءات والرسوم أمام المحكمة العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 66 لسنة 1970 ، والتى تتضمن أن الدعوى بعدم الدستورية لا ترفع للمحكمة العليا إلا بمناسبة دعوى تقوم أمام إحدى المحاكم ، ويدفع فيها بعدم دستورية التشريع الذى يحكم المنازعة ، وتقدر المحكمة جدية الدفع ولزوم البت فيه للفصل فى الدعوى الموضوعية ، فتقرر وقف الفصل فيها ، أو تحدد لمبدى الدفع ميعاداً لرفع الدعوى الدستورية أمام المحكمة العليا ، فإذا لم ترفع فى هذا الميعاد أعتبر الدفع كأن لم يكن . ولما كانت محكمة الإسكندرية الابتدائية وهى محكمة الموضوع فى الدعويين رقم 1292 ، ورقم 4052 لسنة 1969 مدنى كلى الإسكندرية ، قد حددت نطاق الدفع بعدم الدستورية اللازم للفصل فى القرارين الصادرين من وزير العمل رقمى 79 لسنة 1967 ، 66 لسنة 1969 دون ما عداهما من قرارات وزارية أخرى ، ومن ثم تكون هذه الدعوى غير مقبولة فيما تضمنته من الطعن فى القرارات الأخرى الصادرة من وزير العمل ، بخصوص الإجراءات الخاصة بالتأمين على عمال المقاولات ، والتى لم يتحقق اتصال المحكمة العليا بها اتصالاً مطابقاً للأوضاع القانونية .*

*عن الموضوع :*
*من حيث إن الدعوى فيما عدا ذلك قد استوفت الأوضاع القانونية .*
*ومن حيث إنه عن الوجه الأول من أوجه الطعن الذى يقوم على مخالفة قرار وزير العمل رقم 79 لسنة 1967 للمادة 12 من قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية رقم 63 لسنة 1964 وعلى أن هذا القرار قد حدد على سبيل الحصر المقاولات التى تقدر الأجور فيها تقديراً حكمياً على أساس نسبة من قيمتها الإجمالية ، فلا تملك اللجنة الفنية المشكلة بالقرار الوزارى رقم 66 لسنة 1969 أن تضيف إليها مقاولات أخرى ، وأن تحدد نسبة الأجور فيها ، فإن هذا السبب بشقيه ، لا يصلح سبباً من أسباب الطعن بعدم الدستورية ، ذلك أن الرقابة القضائية على دستورية التشريعات ، ينحصر مجالها فى التحقق من مطابقة أو عدم مطابقة القوانين واللوائح للدستور ، فلا تمتد إلى بحث التعارض بين اللوائح والقوانين ، ولا بين التشريعات الأصلية أو الفرعية ، ذات المرتبة الواحدة .*

*ومن حيث إن الوجه الثانى من أوجه الطعن المبنى على مخالفة القرارين موضوع الطعن لحكم المادة 23 من الدستور فيما تضمنته من النص على ربط الأجر بالإنتاج وضمان حد أدنى للأجور هذا الوجه مردود بأن المادة 23 من الدستور تنص على ان " ينظم الاقتصاد القومى وفقاً لخطة تنمية شاملة تكفل زيادة الدخل القومى وعدالة التوزيع ورفع مستوى المعيشة والقضاء على البطالة وزيادة فرص العمل وربط الأجر بالإنتاج وضمان حد أدنى للأجور .... " والمفهوم الواضح لهذا النص أنه يتضمن دعوة للعمل على تنظيم الاقتصاد القومى ، وفقاً لخطة تنمية شاملة ، وعلى نحو يكفل تحقيق الأهداف التى أوردها النص ، تحقيقاً للمجتمع الاشتراكى ، بنظامه القائم على الكفاية فى الإنتاج والعدالة فى التوزيع ومن هذه الأهداف ربط الأجر بالإنتاج إثارة لحوافز العاملين وتشجيعهم على زيادة الإنتاج ، فيزداد بذلك الدخل القومى ، وتتحقق الكفاية . ولما كان ما تضمنه القراران المطعون فيهما من تحديد نسبة معينة من القيمة الإجمالية لكل مقاولة ، يحسب على أساسها اشتراك التأمينات الاجتماعية للعاملين بالمقاولة ، باعتبار أن هذه النسبة تمثل قيمة العمالة التى يحتاجها تنفيذ المقاولة ، أمر يخرج تماماً عن مجال مفهوم نص المادة 23 من الدستور على النحو السابق بيانه . ذلك أن ما هدف إليه القراران المطعون فيهما ، ليس تحديد نصيب كل عامل من الأجر مقابل إنتاجه ، وإنما هو تحديد قيما اشتراكات التأمينات الاجتماعية عن عمال المقاولات ، وتحصيلها بطريقة منضبطة تمنع التحايل والتهرب ، بعد أن تبين صورية وعدم دقة البيانات التى يقدمها المقاولون عن عدد العاملين لديهم وحقيقة أجورهم . واستحال حصر هؤلاء العاملين فى كل حالة حصراً دقيقاً وتتبع حركات التحاقهم بالعمل وتركهم له ( وبعد أن تشكلت لجان قدرت بالخبرة الفنية الحد الأدنى لقيمة العمالة فى كل نوع من أنواع المقاولات ، وكانت هى التى اتخذها القراران المطعون فيهما أساساً لأحكامهما .*

*ومن حيث إنه عن الوجه الثالث من أوجه الطعن المبنى على أن القرارين المطعون فيهما ، إذ نصا على حساب اشتراكات التأمينات الاجتماعية عن عمال المقاولات ، على أساس نسب معينة من القيمة الإجمالية للعمليات الداخلة فى المقاولات ، وليس على أساس قيمة الأجور الحقيقية للعاملين فعلاً ، يكونان بذلك قد فرضا على المقاولين ضريبة – بمقدار الفرق بين الاشتراكات محسوبة على الأساس الأول ، وبينها محسوبة على الأساس الثانى تجبى وتستأدى منهم بغير القانون ، وهو الأداة التشريعية التى نصت المادتان 119 ، 120 من الدستور على أن يكون هو أداة إنشاء الضرائب العامة وجبايتها – هذا الوجه مردود ، بأن القانون رقم 63 لسنة 1964 هو المصدر المباشر لالتزامات العامل وصاحب العمل فى تحمل أعباء التأمينات الاجتماعية ، ونظام التأمينات الاجتماعية بما تضمنته أحكام القانون المشار إليه والقراران المطعون فيهما الصادرين استناداً إليه ، وتنفيذاً له وضبطاً وإحكاماً لطريقة تنفيذه ، نظام متكامل ، يقوم على أساس اشتراك أرباب العمل والعمال فى ادخار تأمينى يعود على العمال وأسرهم بالنفع الخاص ، أثناء وبعد انتهاء خدماتهم . فالتزامات رب العمل فى التأمينات الاجتماعية تعتبر مقابلاً وبديلاً لالتزاماته القانونية طبقاً لقانون العمل بتعويض العامل ومكافأته مالياً ، عقب انتهاء خدمته ، يؤديه على أقساط شهرية لهيئة التأمينات الاجتماعية ، لتتولى هى نيابة عنه أداءها للعامل بالكيفية ، وفى الحالات وطبقاً للشروط المقررة فى القانون .*

*والخلاف واضح بين الضريبة بمعناها المتعارف عليه ، من أنها فريضة مالية إلزامية ، يدفعها الشخص جبراً للدولة ، مساهمة منه فى التكاليف والأعباء والخدمات العامة ، دون أن يعود عليه نفع خاص مقابل أدائها ، وبين اشتراكات التأمينات الاجتماعية ، واضح من طبيعتها ، أياً كانت طريقة حسابها أو تقديرها سواء على أساس الأجور الفعلية للعاملين بكل منشأة أو على أساس نسبة يقدرها الخبراء لقيمة العمالة من القيمة الكلية لكل نوع من أنواع العمليات متى كان هذا التقدير مستنداً إلى واقع ما تحتاجه هذه العمليات من عمالة يلزم لتحقيق إنتاجها . ومن ثم يكون هذا الوجه من أوجه الطعن غير سديد .*

*ومن حيث إنه لكل ما تقدم تكون الدعوى غير قائمة على أسس سليمة ومن ثم يتعين رفضها ، مع مصادرة الكفالة ، وإلزام المدعى المصروفات .*

*فلهذه الأسباب**          حكمت المحكمة :*
*أولاً  : برفض الدفع بعدم اختصاص المحكمة بنظر الدعوى .*
*ثانياً  :  بعدم قبول الدعوى فيما يتعلق بالطعن على قرارى وزير العمل رقم 97 لسنة 1967 ، 9 لسنة 1969 وبقبولها فيما عدا ذلك وبرفضها موضوعاً مع مصادرة الكفالة ، وألزمت المدعى المصروفات ومبلغ 20 عشرين جنيهاً مقابل أتعاب المحاماة .*

----------

